# Mozart's 30th Symphony



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Very cool. Love the last movement. Reminds me of his 5th Symphony when he was a kid. He added a lot more complexity to it of course. Such a beautiful movement.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Lovely music! I especially like the Andantino, (of course, the strings start off ). The Presto movement seems to have more dramatic parts in it than the others. Overall, I quite agree "very cool."


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

One of my favorite Mozart symphonies, I especially love the first movement and the finale. The melodies in the first movement are so luscious, if you'll pardon the expression. I can never get enough of it . Overall, I think it's an excellent symphony overflowing with delicious melodies. :]


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, a cool symphony I agree.

Mozart is known for using the melodies he created as a child/teenager later in his works and further developing them.

Haydn's 30th symphony is also fun to listen to, especially the 1st movement.


----------

